# Cadillac Bicycle



## Too many bikes

I have a Cadillac bicycle that was made by "Fridrich's Bicycle" in Cleveland, OH.  I bought it a few days ago and spent 15 hours washing, polishing and waxing everything.  Everything is functional except the rear rack spring isn't mounted correct so it wont hold anything. it rides good and all original, even the B.F.Goodrich whitewalls i think.  I am not interested in selling it but i would like to know more about it like the price value and an accurate year.  Below the crankcase it has the serial number 5253 so im assuming it would be a 53.  I can take pictures of specific areas upon request.








   please reply with any information


----------



## badlandkustoms

I cant help with any info, But thats a NICE BIKE!!!!


----------



## Too many bikes

Thanks, i haven't been able to find anything on it either.


----------



## tommygun

The Fridrich's Cadillac was a bicycle built by Fridrich's bicycle shop in Cleveland Ohio.  From what i understand they made the bikes in house at the shop but i could be wrong. The shop is still in business and has been since the late 1800's. Ill try to find out more for you, Im gonna ask some local old bike guys to see if they know more.


----------



## Too many bikes

*info*

Ok. im about 45 minutes from Cleveland, but i never got connected with any vintage-smart locals. any information would be great.


----------



## Kato

Awesome looking bike - I found a Fridrich's 26" about 5 months ago. Yours is the only other one I've seen !!!


----------



## tobytyler

hi i just ran across your post friedrics made there own bikes in the basement they laced all the wheels they still have some of the old benders for the frames did the painting up stares i live down the street and talked to one of the grandsons who helped out . they made bikes from around 1950-1970 they sold all there old stock they use to have a nice stockpile bummer for me .you have a nice bike there .hope i helped some . toby tyler


----------

